# Red tiger motaguense personality?



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I've had a few Parachromis and I haven't been dissappointed yet in how interactive they are. I'm thinking of getting a red tiger motaguense to keep solo in a 75 gallon. Are these fish fairly outgoing and owner responsive. The freddy and dovii I've owned have been quite interactive. He doesn't have to be super-responsive and begging all the time (although that would be nice) but I don't want him hiding and swimming away every time I walk in the fish room either.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow. Swing and a miss.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

obviously as you know already it will depends on the individual personality of the fish. I just bought my 1st Red Tiger a few weeks ago at a store and put her (I believe she is female) in my 180 gallon cichlid community. Right now she is the smallest fish in the tank but she is also very shy if I step in front of the tank. She swims around when I watch from a distance but as soon as I step in front of it she darts into her hiding space and when I feed she just darts out grabs a few pellets and right back in. She is only 3-4" at the moment but I do hope her personality will change a little when she grows.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

you might consider putting a couple dither fish in there like barbs. Sometimes they they will be more active when they have more competition


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I may indeed use dithers. I'm gonna watch the fish for a couple of week first.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Reiner said:


> obviously as you know already it will depends on the individual personality of the fish. I just bought my 1st Red Tiger a few weeks ago at a store and put her (I believe she is female) in my 180 gallon cichlid community. Right now she is the smallest fish in the tank but she is also very shy if I step in front of the tank. She swims around when I watch from a distance but as soon as I step in front of it she darts into her hiding space and when I feed she just darts out grabs a few pellets and right back in. She is only 3-4" at the moment but I do hope her personality will change a little when she grows.


I've been looking for the RTM for almost a year now and finally found a female today. I was wondering in the time you've had yours, what kind of growth have you experienced? Thanks in advance. :thumb:


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I've only had her for about 3 weeks. I'm sure she grew since then since she eats like a pig but if I'd had to guess I'd say 1/2" max.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Reiner said:


> I've only had her for about 3 weeks. I'm sure she grew since then since she eats like a pig but if I'd had to guess I'd say 1/2" max.


Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Macattack71 (Sep 13, 2005)

The pair I had were nothing but a pain as once they started breeding they controlled 80% of my 200 gallon tank. They were cool to look at, but were pretty shy for the first year or so. Slow growing too. The male maybe reached 7" in a little over a year and a half. Female was 4" or so.










I just parted with the last two babies from them a few weeks ago. They need to be in their own tank. I wish I had the tankspace for them.


----------

